#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Hamirpur B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus

## jaivinder

YEAR OF ESTABLISHMENT: 1986 ; CONVERTED TO NIT : 2002

*Airport:
*
Nearest Airport : Dharamshala (Kangra) Airport, Gaggal

Distance from Airport : 75km

Next Nearest Airport : Shimla Airport

Distance from Airport : 175km

*Railway Station:
*
Nearest Railway Station : Una Railway Station

Distance from Railway Station : 80km

*Engineering Courses (B-Tech):
*
Chemical Engineering

Civil Engineering

Computer Science and Engineering

Electrical Engineering

Electronics and Communication Engineering

Mechanical Engineering 

*NIT HAMIRPUR SEAT MATRIX:*
*Academic Program Name*
*OPEN*
*OPEN- PwD*
*OBC- NCL*
*OBC- NCL- PwD*
*SC*
*SC- PwD*
*ST*
*ST- PwD*
*Total*

*Home State Quota Seats (Himachal Pradesh State)*

Chemical Engineering
15
1
8
0
4
0
2
0
*30*

Civil Engineering
23
0
12
1
7
0
3
0
*46*

Computer Science and Engineering
23
0
12
0
7
0
4
0
*46*

Electrical Engineering
22
1
12
0
6
1
4
0
*46*

Electronics and Communication Engineering
23
1
12
1
7
0
3
0
*47*

Mechanical Engineering
23
1
12
0
7
0
3
0
*46*

(5-yr B.Arch.) Architecture
11
1
6
0
3
0
2
0
*23*

(5-yr B.Tech+M.Tech(Dual Degree)) Computer Science and Engineering
14
1
9
0
4
0
2
0
*30*

(5-yr B.Tech+M.Tech(Dual Degree)) Electronics and Communication Engineering
15
0
8
0
5
0
2
0
*30*

*Other State Quota Seats (Other than Himachal Pradesh state)*

Chemical Engineering
15
0
8
0
4
1
2
0
*30*

Civil Engineering
23
0
12
0
6
1
4
0
*46*

Computer Science and Engineering
22
1
12
1
7
0
3
0
*46*

Electrical Engineering
23
0
12
1
7
0
3
0
*46*

Electronics and Communication Engineering
23
0
11
1
7
0
4
0
*46*

Mechanical Engineering
23
0
12
1
7
0
3
1
*47*

(5-yr B.Arch.) Architecture
11
1
6
0
3
0
2
0
*23*

(5-yr B.Tech+M.Tech(Dual Degree)) Computer Science and Engineering
14
1
8
0
5
0
2
0
*30*

(5-yr B.Tech+M.Tech(Dual Degree)) Electronics and Communication Engineering
14
1
8
0
4
0
2
1
*30*


*First Round Cut-Off (2015):*
*General*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OPO*
*OPC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
50473
64300

OS
Chemical Engineering
14660
17999

HS
Civil Engineering
20891
54962

OS
Civil Engineering
10133
16169

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
5416
24227

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
5780
9164

HS
Electrical Engineering
18535
48469

OS
Electrical Engineering
10971
13685

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
15870
41653

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
9144
12407

HS
Mechanical Engineering
6870
42845

OS
Mechanical Engineering
10036
13012

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
1167
6097

OS
Architecture
1335
1927

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
25215
50118

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
8631
12527

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
43078
62974

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
13283
16180


OBC
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*BCO*
*BCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
53230
91810

OS
Chemical Engineering
5363
6265

HS
Civil Engineering
21213
70693

OS
Civil Engineering
3887
4952

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
6060
31664

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
2478
3442

HS
Electrical Engineering
33201
90003

OS
Electrical Engineering
3660
4617

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
15433
72460

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
3712
4608

HS
Mechanical Engineering
19337
48679

OS
Mechanical Engineering
3567
4462

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
2734
8799

OS
Architecture
611
835

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
32120
77667

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
4481
5697

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
74128
92469

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
4845
6341


SC
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*SCO*
*SCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
5077
7545

OS
Chemical Engineering
2841
3702

HS
Civil Engineering
2090
5520

OS
Civil Engineering
1331
2724

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
1167
4843

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
942
2400

HS
Electrical Engineering
3203
6896

OS
Electrical Engineering
1694
2782

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
2277
6352

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
2885
3134

HS
Mechanical Engineering
2960
4955

OS
Mechanical Engineering
1477
2607

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
230
444

OS
Architecture
331
396

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
3841
5879

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
2453
3584

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
7042
8259

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
3367
4158


ST
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*STO*
*STC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
1823
2905

OS
Chemical Engineering
1353
1400

HS
Civil Engineering
726
1025

OS
Civil Engineering
177
775

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
896
1439

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
1014
1119

HS
Electrical Engineering
1893
2442

OS
Electrical Engineering
279
854

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
1526
1926

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
1096
1264

HS
Mechanical Engineering
1090
1325

OS
Mechanical Engineering
850
957

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
149
294

OS
Architecture
133
168

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
2348
2434

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
1308
1343

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
2170
2660

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
1249
1638


General-PwD
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OPPDO*
*OPPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
375
375

HS
Electrical Engineering
1366
1366

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
641
641

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

HS
Mechanical Engineering
628
628

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
101
101

OS
Architecture
46
46

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
897
897

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
435
435

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
697
697


OBC-PwD
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*BCPDO*
*BCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
290
290

HS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

OS
Electrical Engineering
304
304

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
314
314

HS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

OS
Mechanical Engineering
173
173

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
0
0

OS
Architecture
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0


SC-PwD
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*SCPDO*
*SCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
125
125

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electrical Engineering
170
170

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

HS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
0
0

OS
Architecture
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0


ST-PwD
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*STPDO*
*STPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

HS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

OS
Mechanical Engineering
3
3

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
0
0

OS
Architecture
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0


*Second Round Cut-Off (2015):*
General
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OPO*
*OPC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
50473
67510

OS
Chemical Engineering
19861
22082

HS
Civil Engineering
20891
62795

OS
Civil Engineering
14657
18783

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
5416
25215

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
7101
11262

HS
Electrical Engineering
18535
59155

OS
Electrical Engineering
11851
15996

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
15870
43919

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
11357
15078

HS
Mechanical Engineering
16783
47122

OS
Mechanical Engineering
12029
15895

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
3051
6696

OS
Architecture
1602
2485

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
36539
56292

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
11953
15177

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
43078
66343

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
15929
19126


OBC
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*BCO*
*BCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
53230
102831

OS
Chemical Engineering
6384
7414

HS
Civil Engineering
38880
81457

OS
Civil Engineering
4416
5799

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
6060
32120

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
2607
4197

HS
Electrical Engineering
33201
102420

OS
Electrical Engineering
4445
5510

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
15433
89762

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
4430
5538

HS
Mechanical Engineering
19337
51290

OS
Mechanical Engineering
3897
5265

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
2734
8799

OS
Architecture
986
1112

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
33488
78797

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
4481
6379

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
74128
108229

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
5712
7124


SC
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*SCO*
*SCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
5607
8125

OS
Chemical Engineering
4162
4695

HS
Civil Engineering
2090
5520

OS
Civil Engineering
2708
3163

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
1167
4881

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
942
2861

HS
Electrical Engineering
3203
7620

OS
Electrical Engineering
1694
3009

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
2277
6352

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
2885
3564

HS
Mechanical Engineering
2960
4955

OS
Mechanical Engineering
1477
2937

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
230
444

OS
Architecture
331
464

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
3841
5879

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
3388
3745

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
7936
8521

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
3367
4471


ST
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*STO*
*STC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
1823
2905

OS
Chemical Engineering
1353
1400

HS
Civil Engineering
726
1025

OS
Civil Engineering
177
700

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
896
1439

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
1014
1154

HS
Electrical Engineering
1893
2615

OS
Electrical Engineering
758
918

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
1614
1984

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
1331
1500

HS
Mechanical Engineering
1090
1325

OS
Mechanical Engineering
957
1047

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
294
367

OS
Architecture
168
180

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
2348
2434

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
1525
1768

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
2170
2660

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
1249
1752


General-PwD
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OPPDO*
*OPPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
534
534

HS
Electrical Engineering
1366
1366

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

HS
Mechanical Engineering
3359
3359

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
101
101

OS
Architecture
46
46

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
435
435

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
931
931


OBC-PwD
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*BCPDO*
*BCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
434
434

HS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

OS
Electrical Engineering
542
542

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
541
541

HS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

OS
Mechanical Engineering
525
525

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
0
0

OS
Architecture
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0


SC-PwD
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*SCPDO*
*SCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

HS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

OS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
0
0

OS
Architecture
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0


ST-PwD
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*STPDO*
*STPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

HS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
0
0

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

OS
Electrical Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

HS
Mechanical Engineering
0
0

OS
Mechanical Engineering
36
36

*Five-Year B.Arch. Course*

HS
Architecture
0
0

OS
Architecture
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

HS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

OS
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

HS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0

OS
Electronics and Communication Engineering
0
0


General
FEE STRUCTURE
INSTITUTE FEE
*Particulars*
*Amount*

One Time Fee
₹5850

Academic Fee (Per Semester)
₹44000

Annual Fee
₹1500

*Total*
*₹5135**0*


HOSTEL FEE
*Description*
*Amount*

Hostel Establishment Fund
₹2000

Common Room Fund
₹500

Ambulance Fund
₹500

Hostel/ Mess Security (Refundable)
₹2500

Mess Advance
₹15000

*Total*
*₹2050**0*


*Placement in 2015:*
PLACEMENT STATISTICS
*Discipline*
*Placed (%)*

Elect. & Comm. Engg
82.75

Comp. Sc. & Engg.
88

Electrical Engg.
90.04

Mechanical Engg.
77.5

Civil Engg.
58.33

*Total*
*79.58*


LOWEST PACKAGE OFFERED
*Branch*
*Lowest Package Offered*

Civil Engineering
Rs.3.00 Lacs

Electrical Engg.
Rs.3.18 Lacs

Electronics & Comm. Engg.
Rs.3.18 Lacs

Computer Science
Rs.3.18 Lacs

Mechanical Engg.
Rs. 3.00 Lacs


AVERAGE PACKAGE OFFERED
*Branch*
*Average package offered*

Civil Engineering
Rs.4.37 Lacs

Electrical Engg.
Rs.3.91 Lacs

Electronics & Comm. Engg.
Rs.4.36 Lacs

Computer Science
Rs.6.04 Lacs

Mechanical Engg.
Rs.4.75 Lacs


HIGHEST PACKAGE OFFERED
*Branch*
*Highest Package offered*

Civil Engineering
Rs.5.90 Lacs

Electrical Engg.
Rs. 7.00Lacs

Electronics & Comm. Engg.
Rs. 8.25Lacs

Computer Science
Rs.16.85 Lacs

Mechanical Engg.
Rs. 11.50 Lacs


COMPANY STATISTICS
*Name of Organisation*
*CTC (in LPA)*

Aakash Institute
5.62

AFCONS
3.84

Alstom India Ltd Noida
5

Ashokleyland
6.53

Balzabar
8.64

Bhushan Steel Ltd
4.56

BPCL
11.5

DRDO
6.8

Drishti Soft Solutions Gurgaon
16.85

Ford Car India
5.5

Godrej Mumbai
3.6

GreyB Mohali
4.36

Hero Moto Corp. Delhi
6.5

Honda Car India
4.8

Info Edge India Noida
6.77

Infosys
3.25

ISGEC
4.26

Jindal Steel Works (JSW)
4.25

Johnson & Johnson
7

KEC Mumbai
3

L&T Construction Chennai
5

Maruti Suzuki
5.4

Mu Sigma
4.5

New Gen New Delhi
5.5

Noida Power Company Noida
4.5

Nucleus Software Noida
4.5

One 97 Noida
9

Oracle Mumbai
5.5

Orient Electric Delhi
4.5

Play Buff Chandigarh
3.6

Polaris Ft
4.5

Punj Lloyd Ltd
4.66

Ramboll
4.2

Reliance Jio Infocomm Ltd
5

S.K.Engineer
5.9

SAP Labs Bangalore
8.25

Sapient Delhi
4.5

Snapdeal
15.25

Subros
3

Tata Consultancy
3.18

Tata Housing Dev.
4.5

Tata Power Delhi
4.25

Technip India Noida
6

Verizon
5.55

Wipro
3.6








  Similar Threads: NIT Goa B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Allahabad B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus IIT Jammu B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus IIT GOA B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus IIT Madras B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus

----------

